# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Dcoder le signal DCF77

## shinji7800

salut a tous ... 


bon j'ai un projet qui est de dcoder le signal DCF77 mis depuis l'Allemagne

je doit le faire en vhdl ... le problme c'est que je n'ai aucune ide de comment m'y prendre.

j'ai compris le fonctionnement mais je ne sais pas quel est le meilleur moyen de dcoder le signal ! 

dois je dtecter les front ? ( dans ce cas comment faire ) 

pourriez vous m'aiguiller 

merci par avance

----------


## Blue_Strike

bonjour et bienvenue  ::): 




> j'ai compris le fonctionnement mais je ne sais pas quel est le meilleur moyen de dcoder le signal !


quel fonctionnement ?  ::aie:: 

si tu es un bon connaisseur de ce signal  :;):  , tu peux dtecter la trame issue pour une priode bien dfinie courte (odre de quelque seconde: 2s ou 3s), puis dterminer la priode necessaire pour un Seul bit (en dtectant les pulses). 
Normalement, si tu connais le dbut et "la longueur" d'un bit, tu peux dterminer plusieurs paramtres de ta trame, genre nombre de bits, cohrence, parit,...etc.  
la trame suivante doit contenir l'heure de la trame actuelle +1minute. Tu peux vrifier a  :;): 

++

----------

